# How can we make use of Starpoints with a resale?



## glenn1000 (May 8, 2006)

I know that buying Starwood resale we cannot participate in the Starpoints program. What if a seller has Starpoints in their account and they would like to give them to us as part of a resale deal? Since we don't have a Starpoints account and their Starpoints account will end (I assume) when they sell to us, how can this be done? Any way to be able to use someone else's Starpoints?


----------



## grgs (May 8, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> I know that buying Starwood resale we cannot participate in the Starpoints program. What if a seller has Starpoints in their account and they would like to give them to us as part of a resale deal? Since we don't have a Starpoints account and their Starpoints account will end (I assume) when they sell to us, how can this be done? Any way to be able to use someone else's Starpoints?



They can't give them to you--they are non-transferrable.  Their account does not end when they sell their timeshare, although they would presumably lose their Starwood Gold status.  Anyone can get a Starpoint account (i.e. Starwood Preferred Guest membership) at:

https://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/account/newroc_join1.html

I suppose one way they could "give" you the Starpoints would be to make a reservation for you and put it in your name.  

Glorian


----------



## glenn1000 (May 8, 2006)

grgs said:
			
		

> I suppose one way they could "give" you the Starpoints would be to make a reservation for you and put it in your name.



A reservation in our name might work, though we are heavily booked for the next year and I assume that you can only reserve a year in advance. 

Could they transfer their Starpoints to our frequent flyer account?


----------



## skim118 (May 8, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> A reservation in our name might work, though we are heavily booked for the next year and I assume that you can only reserve a year in advance.
> 
> Could they transfer their Starpoints to our frequent flyer account?




Starpoints do not expire as long as there is activity every 12 months. They are only transferable to people living in the same household(same address).

Starpoints can only be transferred to airline accounts with the same name as the SPG acct.


----------



## glenn1000 (May 8, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> They are only transferable to people living in the same household(same address).



Is that only for airline miles or does that mean that the seller could not make a hotel reservation in our name?


----------



## Henry M. (May 8, 2006)

You can make reservations in other people's name - I've done that once for my brother-in-law and again, a different time, for my sister-in-law - my wife has lucky siblings 

Though they are my relatives, from a Starwood point of view their names are totally different than mine. They live far away from me (Starwood wouldn't know their address anyhow).

Having said that, using points like that probably goes against the spirit and maybe the letter of the rules. The points shouldn't be sold or used for bartering.


----------



## DeniseM (May 8, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> I know that buying Starwood resale we cannot participate in the Starpoints program. What if a seller has Starpoints in their account and they would like to give them to us as part of a resale deal? Since we don't have a Starpoints account and their Starpoints account will end (I assume) when they sell to us, how can this be done? Any way to be able to use someone else's Starpoints?



I can't think of any reason a seller would want to give you his Starpoints, since they aren't connected to the timeshare week.

Could you be thinking of StarOPTIONS?  Owners can convert their timeshare week into Staroptions and use them to exchange within the Starwood Vacation Network.  If all the Staroptions aren't used within a calendar year for exchanges, they stay in the owners timeshare account until the end of the year, and then they expire.  Staroptions are part of the timeshare pkg. and could *not* be used by the original owner, if he sold his week, so I believe the new owner would get any existing Staroptions in the purchase, on a mandatory resale.


----------



## glenn1000 (May 8, 2006)

It is Starpoints. The seller converted the current year's usage to Starpoints, which they don't really want, so I have to figure out if it is possible to use ~70,000 Starpoints. It may be easier to exclude the Starpoints which it sounds like they could still use any time themselves.


----------



## Henry M. (May 9, 2006)

Starpoints are part of the Starwood Preferred Guest program and are really independent of the SVO timeshare. The SVO program happens to give you the option to convert to Starpoints, but once you have them it's like you had earned the points through hotel stays or credit card purchases (except they expire after 6 years). You can use them anytime and they are independent of your timeshare ownership. Starwood even lets you convert them to airline miles 1 for 1. The sellers even gets a bonus if they convert 20,000 points since they give them 25,000 airline miles.

There may be ways for you to get the points/miles but those ways are probably not sanctioned by Starwood and you take a risk pursuing them. I wouldn't pay extra for the points.


----------



## skim118 (May 9, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> Is that only for airline miles or does that mean that the seller could not make a hotel reservation in our name?



Starpoints can be transferred only between members of the same household.  

I know you are buying a 1-bed resale in WKORV along with it;  I would value these 70,000 Starpoints not more than $500, because of the restrictions/risk related to it.  You could technically manage these Starpoints online, but it may require ongoing cooperation with the previous owner.

I think the safer solution is to separate the Starpoints from the timeshare sale and Starpoints could be of more value to the current owner.

Sara


----------



## grgs (May 9, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> I think the safer solution is to separate the Starpoints from the timeshare sale and Starpoints could be of more value to the current owner.
> 
> Sara



I agree.  I think it will be less complicated to start your use of the timeshare in 2007, and let the seller keep the Starpoints.  Sure the seller can make a reservation in your name, but supposing you need to change it.  You'd have to go back to them and ask them to make the change, which they might or might not be willing to do.  

Glorian


----------



## glenn1000 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the excellent advice. I have told the seller that they can keep their Starpoints. We definitely want to keep it simple.


----------



## duke (May 9, 2006)

skim118 said:
			
		

> I know you are buying a 1-bed resale in WKORV along with it;



What are you paying for your resale at WKORV?


----------



## plead.5th (May 10, 2006)

If it doesn't change the price of the purchase, then I suggest that you keep the points they offered.  Have them transferred in 20,000 increments to a Frequent Flyer account, or have hime make you a reservation somewhere nice for a week or so.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 10, 2006)

duke said:
			
		

> What are you paying for your resale at WKORV?



from my tracking over the last 5 months - 2Bd LO resale at WKORV at a very good price is ~$30K for OV, and ~$50K for OF Deluxe.

eBay seems to have the best prices, but need patience - otherwise you will pay a few thousand more.

Also - do not forget - if the resale price is too low - SVO may use their ROFR

caveat emptor...


----------

